# FreeBSD Mouse Roll Call/USB Mouse Help



## aesop (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am curious to see what brand/model mouse everyone is using with their freebsd machine in case I have to purchase a new one. 

I am trying to use the usb wired microsoft comfort optical mouse 3000, model 1043, but to no luck.

I found this link:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=128760

But I am unsure how to go about proceeding.

Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a Logitech MX Revolution, works quite well but I have to configure it in Windows. Once it's configured I can use those settings on fbsd too.


----------



## Joshmotron (Jan 22, 2009)

I too have a Logitech MX Revolution, and it was odd... When I first installed FreeBSD 7.1, it was completely from scratch, and the mouse worked perfectly, now I can't get middle click to work... just toggles between free roll and the other one.  Thumb thing doesn't work but I never used it anyway.


----------



## havacci (May 9, 2009)

include this lines in your rc.conf

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```


----------



## kamikaze (May 9, 2009)

Razer Lachesis. Works fine for me.

I'm running X without HAL. With a high resolution mouse one should take care of turning the mouse acceleration of X off.


----------



## fronclynne (May 10, 2009)

Some random, cheap logitech wireless usb jobber.  I plug it in and the buttons and scroll-hwealan weorcan.  And I don't use^H^H^Htrust that stroppy HAL thing either (I saw what it did to Dr. Poole).


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2009)

Joshmotron said:
			
		

> I too have a Logitech MX Revolution, and it was odd... When I first installed FreeBSD 7.1, it was completely from scratch, and the mouse worked perfectly, now I can't get middle click to work... just toggles between free roll and the other one.  Thumb thing doesn't work but I never used it anyway.


That's it's default configuration. If you configure the mouse on windows it'll keep that config until you turn off the mouse.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 11, 2009)

MX400, works great (Including buttons on the side).


----------



## morbit (Sep 25, 2009)

Logitech MX518


----------



## aragon (Sep 25, 2009)

morbit said:
			
		

> Logitech MX518


ditto


----------



## tingo (Sep 27, 2009)

Logitech LX6 Cordless Optical. It is connected to a PS/2 KVM. Works nicely.


----------

